# Singapore - a fine City



## LostAgain

Anybody that has been to Singapore knows what the title of this thread is all about. The cleanest thing in South East Asia is in the middle of the dirtiest sea in the World. An island found at the bottom of the Malaysian Peninsula, Singapore is, literally, a law unto itself.


----------



## Ulann

I haven't been Singapore ever. But I know it very small, like a big city.


----------



## Grania

No one comes to Singapore?


----------

